# What is this rescued fish? Help ASAP! Pics inside..



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, so basically my grandma rents places out, and this lady ditched out and left a fish in a nasty tank filled with brown water and snails for a week without food and im sure much longer without a water change. Today, a week later, they go in to clean it and find this fish in its nasty stuff and they figure who better to give it to then me aka family fish girl LOL! But i know alot about Bettas....Not other types, and i got no idea what this is. Its tiny and pretty and underweight im sure, and its a bit raggedy but i cleaned its tank, put fresh water in and prime and im just unsure if it needs heat or an airstone or what... I tried to get pics of it but its fast, i hope someone knows.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

looks like a dalmatian molly...looks too long and skinny to be one tho.
However, considering she left the tank in that state lord knows wither or not the fish was ever fed.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you, on the main tropical fish forum someone else agreed with what you said, a dalmation molly. But a really malnourished one =/ Its tail is a bit ripped but it was the only fish in a bowl with about 100 snails.... The bowl held 3g and the water looked yellow at a glance and was very full of poo.. Despite its conditions it seems happy in fresh water  Luckily its care is similar to my bettas so i already have a heater ect. But im wondering...I bred my bettas about 5 months ago and the babies i kept were all females and peaceful at that. Thres room for it in there if it/they get along but im not sure about that.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Punki said:


> Thank you, on the main tropical fish forum someone else agreed with what you said, a dalmation molly. But a really malnourished one =/ Its tail is a bit ripped but it was the only fish in a bowl with about 100 snails.... The bowl held 3g and the water looked yellow at a glance and was very full of poo.. Despite its conditions it seems happy in fresh water  Luckily its care is similar to my bettas so i already have a heater ect. But im wondering...I bred my bettas about 5 months ago and the babies i kept were all females and peaceful at that. Thres room for it in there if it/they get along but im not sure about that.


I wouldn't put this little one in with anyone just yet. He or she may have some hidden issues that could affect your whole set up.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Sometimes mollys can be agressive I have two (black mollys) and I would never put them with my betta's they can get as big as 6 inches but I think that depends on if this guys growth was stunted being in nasty water. They are also mostly recommended for 20 gallon tanks and brackish water. I agree that it does look like a dalmation molly. I miss mine


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

p.s. they also do better in groups. They are schoolers if you could pull that off. The only issue with it being with more mollys is they are breeders! You may end up with loads of babys.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> p.s. they also do better in groups. They are schoolers if you could pull that off. The only issue with it being with more mollys is they are breeders! You may end up with loads of babys.


THIS....was the main issue that made me turn away from mollies. I love how cute they are and debated on stocking my 75 gallon with tons of mollies. But then I heard they breed faster than jack rabbits


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Hm.. My stepmom up the road has a heated outdoor pond that holds 100's of gallons of water. It has goldfish, random minnows, and koi in it, Maybe this guy would be happier there with more space. I dont really have space for a big fish if it grows beyond a 3-5g tankspace. Would it do okay with larger fish? I worry it may get eaten by a monster Koi lol!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Punki said:


> Hm.. My stepmom up the road has a heated outdoor pond that holds 100's of gallons of water. It has goldfish, random minnows, and koi in it, Maybe this guy would be happier there with more space. I dont really have space for a big fish if it grows beyond a 3-5g tankspace. Would it do okay with larger fish? I worry it may get eaten by a monster Koi lol!


Yeah, kois would make a lunch outta him....or her


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> THIS....was the main issue that made me turn away from mollies. I love how cute they are and debated on stocking my 75 gallon with tons of mollies. But then I heard they breed faster than jack rabbits


They are so similar to platys. I bought a female platy and a week later she had forty babys. :shock:


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Shirleythebetta;1003123T hey can get as big as 6 inches. They are also mostly recommended for 20 gallon tanks and brackish water.[/quote said:


> 6" Holy Moly ! You must of had a monster Molly !!! I wouldntt recommend putting a 6" fish into a 20 gallon tank IMO


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

It almost looks like some kind of killifish. You'd think a molly that skinny wouldn't be alive.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ladayen said:


> It almost looks like some kind of killifish. You'd think a molly that skinny wouldn't be alive.


fins and colors don't match up
but I only googled images of them...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

No, it's a molly, there arent any Dalmatian Killifish. :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you don't have room, I'd probably post an add looking for someone knowledgable to take him/her. Mollies produce tons of ammonia and that poor thing has probably been seriously affected by this. Let her heal some more and rehome her.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

AWW! Poor thing... SHAME on that woman! Definitely looks like a molly to me. I don't know much yet, but I love my little mollies! I actually have a couple of dalmatians and they look quite a bit like that little guy (though agree with the others that yours is super thin). Mollies are tough little critters! S/he WILL need a bigger space than a betta, yes (they have a higher bioload than many fish), but before you decide to toss him into a pond look closely at what's left of his topfin, and compare it with some images online. There are several different types of mollies that can carry the 'dalmatian' coloring, and the Sailfin mollies are the largest. Some types only get to be around 3 inches. Still a big fish, yes, but not pond material! Also. . . a lot depends on his personality. MY mollies are NOT aggressive AT ALL and have been just fine in a community tank with various room-mates, including guppies, goldfish, pleco, neon tetras, apple snails, and an African dwarf frog, so once you're sure that he's disease-free, you might want to give it a try with some beta room-mates adn see how it goes! Also, and I *might* be wrong about this, but I don't think that Mollies are schooling fish. I think they do fine on their own, but are more playful in company. Again, new at this and might be wrong. . . I AM sure that if you had more than one sex you'd have to keep the 2/3 female for every 1 male ratio. I really hope you find a way to take care of this poor little fish, and that he makes it through this ordeal. Mollies are charming little fish. . . What a wretched woman! Ug! Good luck!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

stevenjohn21 said:


> 6" Holy Moly ! You must of had a monster Molly !!! I wouldntt recommend putting a 6" fish into a 20 gallon tank IMO


I never owned one that big mine was only 3ish from head to tail. In rare cases they do go to six inches and shockingly enough, most people recommend 20 gallons at minimum for I think three. I have seen some as big as 6 inches at Jack's Aquarium they were awesome.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

There! Dalmation Molly! MAX size on this guy should be 4 inches, and he's VERY nice! If you lived near me, I'd try to help yours out


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> AWW! Poor thing... SHAME on that woman! Definitely looks like a molly to me. I don't know much yet, but I love my little mollies! I actually have a couple of dalmatians and they look quite a bit like that little guy (though agree with the others that yours is super thin). Mollies are tough little critters! S/he WILL need a bigger space than a betta, yes (they have a higher bioload than many fish), but before you decide to toss him into a pond look closely at what's left of his topfin, and compare it with some images online. There are several different types of mollies that can carry the 'dalmatian' coloring, and the Sailfin mollies are the largest. Some types only get to be around 3 inches. Still a big fish, yes, but not pond material! Also. . . a lot depends on his personality. MY mollies are NOT aggressive AT ALL and have been just fine in a community tank with various room-mates, including guppies, goldfish, pleco, neon tetras, apple snails, and an African dwarf frog, so once you're sure that he's disease-free, you might want to give it a try with some beta room-mates adn see how it goes! Also, and I *might* be wrong about this, but I don't think that Mollies are schooling fish. I think they do fine on their own, but are more playful in company. Again, new at this and might be wrong. . . I AM sure that if you had more than one sex you'd have to keep the 2/3 female for every 1 male ratio. I really hope you find a way to take care of this poor little fish, and that he makes it through this ordeal. Mollies are charming little fish. . . What a wretched woman! Ug! Good luck!


I did a little research about the hole schooling thing after reading this and I tend to like your opinion. There are many differing opinions on molly's. Some say they are schooling fish and some say they are shoaling fish (like thier kind for social reasons only) I don't know though. My molly's are around each other a lot and rarely let eachother out of sight. I guess on schooling or shoaling or a loner fish you have to base it off of experience and what you believe. Great information.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a Molly fact sheet posted to a betta site that addresses their size capability and what they are compatible with.
http://www.bettatrading.com.au/Molly-Fact-Sheet.php


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

*Goldfish and cycling...?*

whoops...hit wrong button


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> I did a little research about the hole schooling thing after reading this and I tend to like your opinion. There are many differing opinions on molly's. Some say they are schooling fish and some say they are shoaling fish (like thier kind for social reasons only) I don't know though. My molly's are around each other a lot and rarely let eachother out of sight. I guess on schooling or shoaling or a loner fish you have to base it off of experience and what you believe. Great information.


This is taking it totally away from the original topic, but I guess that, since Mollies are so close to guppies, they act very similarly. I've read that guppies are considered shoaling fish, rather than schooling (this also seems to be under some debate - hard to find true information online sometimes) I originally had one molly in the tank, and she seemed perfectly fine by herself. I also had a small 'school' of guppies. All the guppies died but for one (I was a newbie who had done NO research and tossed everyone in an uncycled tank - learned a LOT since then!), and she is definitely has NOT been the same since. She hangs out with the mollies sometimes, but the rest of the time she hides herself away. She isn't as happy without others like her, and I can't wait until my 10 gallon tank is cycled enough to move in there with a few guppy friends! Now that there are two of them, my mollies also spend all of their time together. They chase and play, but they don't act like the neons did. THEY stuck together like GLUE. It's interesting stuff, and I have so much to learn!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> This is taking it totally away from the original topic, but I guess that, since Mollies are so close to guppies, they act very similarly. I've read that guppies are considered shoaling fish, rather than schooling (this also seems to be under some debate - hard to find true information online sometimes) I originally had one molly in the tank, and she seemed perfectly fine by herself. I also had a small 'school' of guppies. All the guppies died but for one (I was a newbie who had done NO research and tossed everyone in an uncycled tank - learned a LOT since then!), and she is definitely has NOT been the same since. She hangs out with the mollies sometimes, but the rest of the time she hides herself away. She isn't as happy without others like her, and I can't wait until my 10 gallon tank is cycled enough to move in there with a few guppy friends! Now that there are two of them, my mollies also spend all of their time together. They chase and play, but they don't act like the neons did. THEY stuck together like GLUE. It's interesting stuff, and I have so much to learn!


That's what I love about this hobby. There is always so much room to learn. It's one of the most attractive thing about fish. It's never boring. to the original poster, good luck with this little fella. I hope whatever your choices are it all works out.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Schooling fish often number in the thousands or even tens of thousands, they stay extremely close together.. like an inch apart from inch either. You can google sardines for a good example of this.

Shoaling fish travel together but often in smaller numbers, although it can still number in the hundreds. Theres usually about a full fish length between individual fish. They also scatter abit more and and dont all move as one large unit. Few freshwater fish actually school but the term is still used for simplicity, as alot of people aren't familiar with the term "shoaling"


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

ladayen said:


> Schooling fish often number in the thousands or even tens of thousands, they stay extremely close together.. like an inch apart from inch either. You can google sardines for a good example of this.
> 
> Shoaling fish travel together but often in smaller numbers, although it can still number in the hundreds. Theres usually about a full fish length between individual fish. They also scatter abit more and and dont all move as one large unit. Few freshwater fish actually school but the term is still used for simplicity, as alot of people aren't familiar with the term "shoaling"


Thanks for that clarification! Really neat stuff. . . so then I guess guppies ARE shoalers - and Mollies, too.  Are shoalers happy/comfortable without other of their kind? I know schoolers aren't. Now I'm curious as to how many fish labeled as schoolers actually aren't!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Chesherca said:


> Thanks for that clarification! Really neat stuff. . . so then I guess guppies ARE shoalers - and Mollies, too.  Are shoalers happy/comfortable without other of their kind? I know schoolers aren't. Now I'm curious as to how many fish labeled as schoolers actually aren't!


And thus the investigation starts!!!:lol:


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

This Molly seems fine swimming alone. It just goes in circles all day. Much more active then my bettas but at its size, the 3g i have it in is huge lol. I threw in some java moss for it today. Im planning on getting it healthy then hopefully finding it a good home. I know alot of responsible betta owners, hopefully one of them would like a pretty little dalmation molly


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Punki said:


> This Molly seems fine swimming alone. It just goes in circles all day. Much more active then my bettas but at its size, the 3g i have it in is huge lol. I threw in some java moss for it today. Im planning on getting it healthy then hopefully finding it a good home. I know alot of responsible betta owners, hopefully one of them would like a pretty little dalmation molly


yyyaaayyy :greenyay:


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, good! I'm glad s/he is happy! Poor little thing... keep us posted, and good luck finding a new forever home!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Molly is doing great. I feed her a bloodworm daily to try and get some weight on her. Shes amazingly friendly. I thought only Bettas came up excitedly for foods but she does it. She spends her days swimming circles through her java moss, keeping an eye open for feeds. I cant see an amazing difference in weight yet, but she does look a bit more "alive" compared to two days ago. As long as shes eating i think she will be fine. If i cant find a permanent home for her then, well, i dont think id mind keeping her  I do have a 35g that im putting together for two bettas with a divider, i could always place a 3rd divider in for her so shed have 10-15 gallons to herself which would be suitable for her for now. One thing ive noticed though is that she will eat until her belly is round and then stop, ?My bettas wont do this, they will eat themselves to death. Do mollys know when to stop or is it just coincidence?
Also.. anyone know weather this is indeed a "miss" if not, poor boy being called miss molly XD)


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

great job take care of her/him. To me it looks like she/he has gained some weight back. but it has only been 3 days. I'm sure he/she is happy that you have found her/him 
lol, lotta he/shes and him/hers...hopefully we can give this fish a gender xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I heard you can sex mollies, might wanna look it up. S/he may still be too thin to tell though. If it's a girl I'd find her another girl Mollie to share the 15 gallons with later on


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

You sure can! Mollies are live-bearers, so it's pretty easy to tell. Congratulations, momma! THAT fish is ALLLLLLL BOY! MR. MOLLY to you!  If you look at his anal fin, you can see that it's long and tubular. That's his gonopodium. . . and how he makes babies!  If it were a girl it would be rounded.  Males are also longer and thinner than females, but in this case it's pretty hard to judge by that. They are VERY friendly and clever fish (in my experience). Mine will eat out of my hand (when I'm trying to feed my frog) - Very curious and playful fish. They really seem to love it when I hide their food from them (behind foliage, in a decoration) and when I re-arrange things in their tank. Mine spent the entire day poking a moss-ball around when I first brought it home, and they give me so much trouble when I'm trying to vacuum the tank/change the water. They just want to be all about whatever is going on in there. They really are a lot of fun! Mine would eat until they popped, though. Maybe he's so used to starving that he's feeling very full? Poor malnourished thing! Might be good to take it slowly at first so he doesn't get sick from so much GOOD food! You know that horrible woman never fed him delicacies like blood-worms! Odd question, but Mollies are omnivores, and enjoy some veggie treats. Have you noticed if he's produced any waste? My mollies LOVE LOVE LOVE it when I peel the skin off a frozen pea or two and toss it in the tank. It's also great for their digestive systems!

I'm so glad that he's doing so much better. Thank you for posting updated pictures - I can't wait to see him nice and plump and natural-looking again. He'll be a beauty for sure!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my goodlness! GOOD GOLLY MR MOLLY, opps! lol!!!! Poor little guy. Are males territorial at all compared to females, say if i got him a male friend would they get along? Im assuming they are nothing like bettas in the breeding department, that they dont fight, just make lots of babies )
Im currently giving him some tiny goldfish flakes in the morning, just a tiny bit, and bloodworm for dinner. I have mosquito larvae for the bettas but im not sure if hed go for that or if i would end up with a mosquito in the house ) The goldfish flakes are organic at least, i need to pick up some unsalted peas to try every now and then. Hes pooping quite a bit, its brown YAY! I was so worried id see a white poo or constipation but he seems no worse off then my bettas, just hungry. I will update here and there on the thread with pics when i see progress with him. Im assuming it will take a couple of months for him to be 100% healthy again. Hes quite cute though. Ive always been a betta lover because of their interactive nature, eating off my fingers, swimming through my fingers ect, i ha no idea any other types of fish would do that.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm hoping someone who knows a bit more about Mollies can chime in to help you there! I'm a brand new, fresh out of the pet-store (oops!) fish owner. I only know so much about Mollies because I have two of them (dalmatians) so have been doing a ton of research on them (which brought me to your post!). Accidentally, a male and a female. My next move when cycling is 100% completed is to get another female or two to help even things out with the male. . . so he doesn't harass her to death with his manly 'needs.'  I DO know that they're very closely related to guppies, so if you know anything about how male guppies do in a group, I'd guess that Mollies would be the same. Mine are very peaceful toward all other living things in the tank, though, so I wouldn't *expect* them to fight. Be watching to see if someone else can give a better answer. Also not sure about the mosquitoes. They seem to eat anything and everything I've tossed in there, though!

I'm glad you love him! I hope you decide to keep him. Mollies are very clever little fishies, and the interaction is exactly why I'm so enamored of mine, too!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f12/question-on-male-mollies-110833.html
From what I can tell, 2 males should be okay.. It seems like a less aggressive betta sorority. On another forum someone recommended 3 to even out possible aggression.. But either way I think he'd prefer a friend after be gets strong enough to not get picked on too much..


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Mollies, Molly Fish <----- great link

this link is pretty good. I think yours is a male. My molly's are fattys with fan fins. def you have a boy! Best to only put him with his own species. They can be agressive to others but he should have a buddy of his own type.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey! I did some looking and found that occasional feedings of frozen mosquito larvae and other aquatic invertebrates is beneficial for mollies! So there you go! Looking at his shape (though it's admittedly hard to tell in his current state) I'm wondering if he's a Harlequin Sailfin Molly? They seem to be a bit longer and thinner than my dalmatians. Harder to find info on them, specifically, though.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I feed my molly's blood worms once a week and they go crazy for them


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

It's been bothering me that your fish's eyes are so BIG and he's so long and thin. Granted, he's probably undernourished, so I figured it was just that. But I was reading through my livebearer book today, and came across a few images of phalloceros caudimaculatus (called One-spot livebearer, and Dusky Millions fish) I'm kind of thinking that this might be what you have there. They look a LOT like Mollies, especially the speckled ones, but they seem to be longer and thinner, with bigger eyes, and *ahem* have a longer gonopodium (your fish's would put MY male molly to shame). 

I'm a new fish-keeper, so DEFINITELY not an expert. But go look at the images and tell me what you think!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

^looks a lot like our Mr Molly. He's so full of surprises. I'd say it depends on the availability of the fish. If it's some super uncommon fish that you gotta order online, I doubt some lady who cares not about fish would have one. Other than that, totally possible. Guess we have to wait.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

The "Dusky guppy picture i googled looks EXACTLY like him. Down to the purple shimmer his lower body gives off. This image...








He looks just like the bottom one. Im not sure how available these fish are but this is as close to him as ive ever seen.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Good thing you didn't buy a Molly friend xD 
I guess you should start researching that species. Maybe you'd get more clues.. Or post him on tropical fish keeping.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Punki said:


> The "Dusky guppy picture i googled looks EXACTLY like him. Down to the purple shimmer his lower body gives off. This image...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW! And I agree!!! His slimness and big eyes and loooong boy parts have been bothering me. He LOOKS like a Molly. . . but noooooooot exactly. Hard to tell if he was undernourished, but the slim build of these fish really look like what you've got. They aren't uncommon here in stores, though not nearly as common as mollies and guppies. . . I've seen them called 'leopardfish,' too

What a mystery this little boy is!!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It's sorta neat. I have a love-hate relationship with this fishy's story so far.  I love that he is a mystery but I hate that you had to get him that way. I am all weirded out now. My mollies have big eyes and are longer....


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> It's sorta neat. I have a love-hate relationship with this fishy's story so far.  I love that he is a mystery but I hate that you had to get him that way. I am all weirded out now. My mollies have big eyes and are longer....


Maybe you got mutt mollies
ROFL


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Maybe you got mutt mollies
> ROFL


Haha! At this point I suspect most Mollies are mutts. I don't know! I'm new at this. I just know that MY mollies are shorter and fatter with smaller big eyes and the male is not so well endowed. *shrug* We NEED an expert on this thread!!! 

Whatever he is, how's he doing?!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwlivebearersw&1332198602
Saw this on aquabid today and was reminded of this guy! They are native to Florida!
How's he doing?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

looks just like him!!!
OP, do you live in FL?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

That DOES look just like him!!! It says they're extremely rare. . . If they are, what would she be doing with one of those!!!?

I'm dying for an update!!! How's 'Mr.Molly' doing? Fattening up any? Got any new pictures to share? Hope all is well!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry ive been busy lately! Well.. I DO IN FACT live in Florida, and that DOES IN FACT look like him  Hmmmmm!!
Heres a pic of him i took today. 








From what i know about the renter, she was a young mother, her parents paid for alot of things in her place. They maybe have bought the little toddler she had a fish and picked up this 3g tank for it. She recently divorced and maybe she let the tank go when the child lost interest. It was filled with snails, huge and small, so itd been a very long time since shed given it attention. When she left it behind she left behind it swimming in its tank but no food anywhere to be found. No idea what its diet consisted of but i can tell its put on weight since, and its shimmering gold and purple in the sunlight on the white areas.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hah! What are the odds! I hope he wasn't snatched up from the wild, just to wind up neglected.. 
The good news is that this guy can't be half as demanding as a big ol' mollie!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, now i can see what this type of fish eats and see if i need to alter its living/eating quarters XD
-edit- 
They are aggressive. So its just like the betta in that aspect lol! Glad i didnt buy it a friend =x


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think just the spotted variety is rare.. 
Hah, it says their western counterparts, which are like basically the same.. only need 3 gallons of space! You can totally keep him too! xD


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Maybe you got mutt mollies
> ROFL


sorry so late to reply. HAHA. That made me laugh. If they are mutt mollies they would fit in my house. Everything that lives in here are mutts. ask my three dogs the bassett/beagle the aussie/collie and the border terrier/dachsund! It's like six for one around here with dogs.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Heeee! I think you've finally solved your mystery! HORRAY! I'm glad he's doing so well, keep up the good work!


----------

